# مثنى عامود



## Nona35

رجاءً كيف تثنّى كلمة عامود؟ عمودَي أو عامودَي؟ شكرًا.


----------



## barkoosh

لا يقال في الفصحى "عامود" بل "عمود". وبالتالي فإن المثنى هو "عمودان" (في حالة الرفع) و"عمودَين" (في حالتي النصب والجر) مع حذف النون في الإضافة: "عمودَا/عمودَي".


----------



## ayed

أوافق برقوش


----------

